# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Bổ sung thêm thông tin giảm cước của MobiFone

## giasuvietmy

Lại có thêm thông tin giảm cước mới của MobiFone. Thông tin lần này có vẻ chắc chắn hơn, vì thấy đọc nhiều báo về ICT đăng tải nhiều lắm.
Về cước thì được giảm từ 10  15%.
Mấy em teen đang dùng Q-teen thì khỏe, cước Q-teen thường đã rẻ hơn nhiều so với các gói khác rồi, giờ lại giảm thêm 15%, có khi cũng cố đi kiếm lấy cái sim Q-teen mà dùng chứ em gọi nhiều thế này tốn lắm.
MobiCard với lại Q-student được giảm 14,52%, Mobi4U giảm 14.06% còn 1.100đ/phút nội mạng và 1.200đ/phút liên mạng, gói cước Mobi365 được giảm 10.70%, gói cước MobiZone giảm 11.15% còn 880đ/phút nội mạng trong zone và 1.280đ/phút ngoại mạng trong zone.
Còn về cước trả sau, để đi thám thính nốt đã, hehe. Rồi lại update sau

----------


## hocon84

Từ giờ trở đi là giảm luôn đúng ko nhỉ? Em cũng chưa update là giảm vô thời hạn hay chỉ đến 1 thời hạn nào thôi

----------


## ntthu.831

Trả sau ko khuyến mại gì ư? Toàn thấy trả trước thôi

----------


## truong coi

> Trả sau ko khuyến mại gì ư? Toàn thấy trả trước thôi


Hic, tớ cũng dùng trả sau. Toàn thấy khuyến mại cho trả trước

----------


## thoitrangpk

> Trả sau ko khuyến mại gì ư? Toàn thấy trả trước thôi


- Đối với thuê bao trả sau, cước hòa mạng ban đầu được giảm tới 49.5% còn 50.000đ/lần hòa mạng so với 99.000đ trước đây. Cước cuộc gọi nội mạng được giảm 10.24% còn 880đ/phút, cuộc gọi liên mạng giảm 9.28% còn 980đ/phút. 

bác rõ rồi nhé!

----------


## ducquan1008

> Từ giờ trở đi là giảm luôn đúng ko nhỉ? Em cũng chưa update là giảm vô thời hạn hay chỉ đến 1 thời hạn nào thôi


hiện tại thì vẫn chưa có thông tin cụ thể, nhưng chắc chắn là sẽ giảm trong một thời gian rất dài.nghe nói cước di động ở VN còn khá cao so với các nước khác và vẫn có thể giảm thêm 10-15% nữa. dù sao thì mình nghĩ việc tăng hay giảm còn phụ thuộc vào tình hình kinh doanh của các nhà mạng nữa

----------


## bqtpro2016

giảm cước à? tốt quá nhỉ? giảm cuộc gọi có giảm cước tinh nhắn ko nhỉ? sao chẳng thấy nói gì? t thích giảm cước tn hơn. hehe

----------


## novuhoa326

Hehe, anh em thêm khỏe. Bao h cước của các gói bình thường rẻ bằng cước của gói Q-teen thì tốt [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## Hai

> Từ giờ trở đi là giảm luôn đúng ko nhỉ? Em cũng chưa update là giảm vô thời hạn hay chỉ đến 1 thời hạn nào thôi


 t nghĩ ko chỉ giảm cước luôn đâu, kiểu gì sau này cũng sẽ giảm tiếp, hehe, mạng cứ tha hồ mà giảm để dành khách, chỉ có khách hàng là thấy sung sướng thôi

----------


## nguyentienthuy

vậy là nghe lời từ Bộ nên MobiFone đã giảm cước từ 20% xuống 15% với Q-teen rồi à? mặc dù ko thích bằng 20% nhưng thực ra 15% thì cũng chả thấp hơn là mấy, với lại cứ 15% cho yên tâm, đỡ phải nơm nớp lo sợ cước bị tăng lên từng ngày

----------


## seoben

Lại ưu ái học sinh sinh viên rùi, hết trao học bổng rùi lại giảm cước. fastconnect cug giảm này, còn 65đ/1Mb so với 1.024đ/Mb trước đây

----------


## banga

> vậy là nghe lời từ Bộ nên MobiFone đã giảm cước từ 20% xuống 15% với Q-teen rồi à? ...


kể ra thì 15% cũng là nhiều với những người dùng nhiều rồi.

----------


## bumchiu.lost

các mạng lớn tranh nhau giảm giá cước điện thoại làm cho các mạng nhỏ đau đầu cũng phải kiếm đường mà ganh đua thôi, thị trường di động loạn cào cào hết cả lên

----------


## nvtuantt

t vẫn nghĩ là sinh viên với học sinh thì thích nhắn tin và chủ yếu là nhắn tin, vậy tại sao ko giảm cước tin nhắn mà lại giảm cước cuộc gọi nhỉ? có ai giải thích hộ hông?

----------


## giangmaster1412

thế tại sao ko giảm cước cả cuộc gọi lẫn tin nhắn nhỉ? thế có phải tốt hơn bao nhiêu ko? hehe. liệu mình có quá tham lam ko nhỉ?

----------


## thuthao813

tham thì thâm bạn ạ, tốt nhất là người ta thế nào thì mình được thế đấy, đấy, cứ như trước khách hàng đang vui mừng vì được giảm 20% gói Q-teen nhưng cuối cùng lại giảm xuống 15% đây này

----------


## thaonguyenxanh_9x

tham thì thâm bạn ạ, tốt nhất là người ta thế nào thì mình được thế đấy, đấy, cứ như trước khách hàng đang vui mừng vì được giảm 20% gói Q-teen nhưng cuối cùng lại giảm xuống 15% đây này

----------


## hc_066

được giảm cước là tốt quá rồi, trước đây cước điện thoại giá cao ngất ngưởng, giờ giảm xuống tự nhiên thấy ít hẳn đi, chẳng biết giảm nhiều hay ít, cứ giảm là thấy thích rồi

----------


## thanhlong24

thuê bao trả sau cũng được giảm nhiều phết đấy chứ, đâu phải mỗi thuê bao trả trước đâu, theo t được biết thì: cước cuộc gọi nội mạng được giảm 10.24% còn 880 đồng/phút, cước liên mạng giảm 9.28% còn 980 đồng/phút, vậy là ko cần phải dùng chung mạng di động với mobifone mình cũng có thể buôn tẹt tầm rồi

----------


## boylangtu

hớ hớ, trả sau rẻ thế cơ à? vậy hay là mình chuyển sang dùng trả sau đi cho hoành tráng nhưng đang có cái sim Q-student, ko dùng nó phí, thôi, đành dùng trả trước vậy, hehe

----------


## wetti

Thuê bao trả sau thì khỏi nói rồi có lợi nhiều cho mấy nhà mạng mà ko tốn tiền in card mà đc phí thuê bao nữa nên rẽ hơn nhiều

----------


## maiphuong93ss

> tham thì thâm bạn ạ, tốt nhất là người ta thế nào thì mình được thế đấy, đấy, cứ như trước khách hàng đang vui mừng vì được giảm 20% gói Q-teen nhưng cuối cùng lại giảm xuống 15% đây này


giảm nhiều quá nên bị bộ tuýt còi, chắc bộ tưởng bác Mobi có ý độc quyền.giảm rồi sau này có thể giảm nữa vì nghe nói cước di động ở VN vẫn có thể giảm thêm 15% nữa

----------


## benjamin239

> giảm nhiều quá nên bị bộ tuýt còi, chắc bộ tưởng bác Mobi có ý độc quyền.giảm rồi sau này có thể giảm nữa vì nghe nói cước di động ở VN vẫn có thể giảm thêm 15% nữa


trời, giảm nhiều thế rồi mà vẫn còn có khả năng giảm nữa à, liệu bác nghe tin có chính xác ko vậy? thế thì nhất các bác dùng mobi rồi, hehe, nhất cả em nữa [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## duythangtmv

hớ hớ, cứ như kiểu tạo scandal ý nhỉ, lúc lên lúc xuống chẳng ổn định gì cả, cứ ổn định luôn 1 lần cho dân tình yên tâm mà cày điện thoại nữa chứ

----------


## viet1234

t nghĩ là kệ thôi, cứ giảm cước cho mình dùng là sướng rồi, cộng thêm mấy cái khuyến mại thẻ nạp/ tháng nữa là đủ bộ, mình chỉ mong nó thế thôi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## nhimbien12

*Từ xửa xưa rồi, cứ nghe thấy bảo ai dùng MobiFone là thấy hâm mộ, bởi lẽ lúc ấy cước Mobi còn đắt, mà khách hàng thì đương nhiên là hướng đến cái rẻ, thế nên thấy ai dùng Mobi thì nghĩ thấy thật là oai. Gọi 1 cách sang trọng Mobi là “mạng nhà giàu” vì là nhiều xiền thì mới dùng mạng có cước đắt.*
*Thời thế thay đổi, đại gia thì ko nhiều, mà nhiều chính là những khách hàng thích dùng những cái tốt nhất cho mình, tức là vừa muốn rẻ nhưng mà phải tốt, người Việt Nam luôn thế mà [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]). Nên cuối cùng cước của MobiFone với sự cạnh tranh của các nhà mạng khác, ngày một rẻ hơn, bà con được hưởng lợi, dùng phí rẻ mà chất lượng mạng vẫn khá tốt, chứ không đến nỗi giá giảm chất lượng giảm. Mấy em teen tha hồ dùng Q-teen với Q-student cước rẻ hơn hẳn các gói khác, làm học sinh sinh viên cái thời này cũng sướng hơn cái thời ngày xưa, ngày xưa thì điện thoại vừa đắt cước phí lại cao ngất ngưởng.* 
*Bây giờ việc cần làm là chỉ cần tận hưởng cái cước rẻ của Mobi này thôi, hehe.*

----------


## linht1106k1

ai mà chả mong dùng hàng giá rẻ với chất lượng tốt, đến cả đại gia còn muốn thế nữa là bọn sinh viên tụi mình, ước gì tất cả các mạng đều có thể được chất lượng như MobiFone thì tốt, giá thì ko cần đến mức rẻ lắm, chỉ cần hợp túi tiền là được, di động muôn năm

----------


## honglinh

cách đây chục năm đếm trên đầu ngón tay cũng chưa hết số sinh viên dùng mobifone, thế mà giờ nhìn vào danh bạ của mình thấy nhiều phết đấy, mà thực ra như thế cũng đúng, trước cước của mobi đắt lòi mắt, chỉ thấy các bác giám đốc, trưởng phòng mới đủ tiền dùng nhưng thấy gần đây có nhiều bạn sinh viên dùng lắm, hỏi vì sao, hóa ra là mobi đang có chiến lược trẻ hóa hình ảnh, giảm cước cuộc gọi, giữ tốt chất lượng, thế nên thấy ai cũng đổ xô đi mua sim mobi về dùng

----------


## fanpckt

t thì chả cần biết cái ngày xưa xửa xừa xưa là mạng gì, chỉ cần biết là bây giờ mobifone giá rất ok, t dùng tẹt tâmg mà chẳng thấy tốn kém gì mấy, cũng ít bị nghẽn mạng linh tinh, thế là được rồi

----------


## bao245

t thích mạng phải chất lượng cơ chứ còn giá cả đắt rẻ hơn nhau mấy tí ý, chất lượng cứ tốt đi đã, với lại chất lượng tốt bây giờ chỉ có của 3 mạng lớn thôi chứ còn các mạng nhỏ thì vẫn chưa được ổn định cho lắm, nói chung là cứ dùng của mobi là được rồi

----------


## matngocads2015

các hãng cạnh tranh nhau cuối cùng thì chi phí ngày một rẻ đi mà chất lượng ngày một nâng cao, ước gì tất cả mọi thứ đều có thể trở nên như mạng di động có phải tốt hơn ko, giờ cái gì cũng vì lợi nhuận, chẳng mấy nơi vì khách hàng cả

----------


## cake1990

giảm 15% coi như là bằng cước giảm của viettel và vinaphone, nói chung thế là như nhau, đỡ phải tị nạnh gì nhiều cho chết mệt, các nhà mạng thì ko biết chứ khách hàng thì cứ nói nhau như chó với mèo xem ai giảm cước nhiều hơn

----------


## danseoit

giá như mà cứ 1 năm giảm 2 lần thì tốt, mỗi lần giảm 1 ít cho sướng

----------


## chuyenlambang1

cái vấn đề là giảm cước cũng phải được trên cho phép thì mới được giảm, đâu phải cứ muốn là giảm được luôn

----------

